# Chicago Suburbs, IL - WTB: Fisher 7128 push plates for 92-97 F350



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

I’m looking for a set of push plates for my 93 F350, let me know what you have, thanks-630-254-29 six five


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Located In NH. Good luck.. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FISHER-MIN...475374?hash=item2f49bb4fee:g:cZoAAOSw9xJcTj4M


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Located In NH. Good luck..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FISHER-MIN...475374?hash=item2f49bb4fee:g:cZoAAOSw9xJcTj4M


Says local pickup only - the drive from IL to NH might be an issue...


----------



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

I messaged him, he wants $178 to ship. Hoping I find someone closer because I know how much these weigh lol


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^^^ Yeah some Guys are smoking to much, give these guys a call ???
https://nh.craigslist.org/pts/d/seabrook-used-fisher-plow-parts/7175148840.html


----------



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link, unfortunately he doesn’t have any


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

New will cost ya ??
https://www.storksplows.com/7128-1992-1998-ford-f250-f350-truck-fisher-minute-mount-plow-kit.html
https://www.zequip.com/store/brands/fisher-/snow-plows-/mount-kit-/mm2-/7128-snowplow


----------

